# Merry Christmas Everyone!



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to wish all my forum friends a Merry Christmas and happy New Year! Thanks so much to each and every person for the selfless sharing of experiences and information.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah Rex, you beat me to it! I was just uploading this year's Christmas card. =)[attachment=0:37hv8745]christmas2011.jpg[/attachment:37hv8745]
Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

HA, I LOVE IT! Can I share the photo on my Facebook page Nan?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too, Rex. And thanks for putting up with us.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

feederseaters said:


> HA, I LOVE IT! Can I share the photo on my Facebook page Nan?


Sure!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Belatedly, Merry Christmas. We took the goats up Millcreek Canyon Christmas Eve to have our second "Hidden Christmas". My son-in-law brought the Kifuru Tipi. As we hiked we dropped tea lights covered with clear plastic (brittle) cups with a hole burned in the bottom for air to guide the way of those who would follow.

The goats were all packed except for Pig who pulled the cart. We had 22 people in the tent with a wood-burning stove. 

In the Bible, the wilderness is a place to meet God and be totally devoted to him. So as we gathered in our "wilderness" we first shared from memory (hidden in our hearts) the Christmas story, and then the hidden prophecies in the Old Testament about the incarnation and birth of Christ. We sang hymns from memory and then had some hot drinks and fellowship. 

Our hidden gathering started around 7pm (the tent was set up earlier) and people started leaving at 10 pm. We were home by 11.

As we shared in the tents, my daughter went outside with our grand-kid and thought the goats had disappeared. When she looked, they were around the back side of the tent just opposite where I was sitting inside, and all facing the tent like they were listening. 

As people were leaving they were saying things like "next year lets set the tent up earlier before it gets dark". So I guess they want to do it again, even though the temperature was below freezing.

I want to find some battery powered Christmas lights to put on the goats for next year.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That sounds like a beautiful Christmas Eve. I can just see the tea lights leading to the tipi. I love the glow of my Kifaru in the dark, and the warmth of its wood stove. Thanks for the story.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Bob, we got some battery-powered LED Christmas lights about 5 years ago and we love them! They run on 3 AAA batteries, and we've used them for many different occasions throughout the year and they still have the original batteries in them! Here's a place where you can get them for only $4/strand:

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/batteryled.html

They work good!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Nanno said:


> Bob, we got some battery-powered LED Christmas lights about 5 years ago and we love them! They run on 3 AAA batteries, and we've used them for many different occasions throughout the year and they still have the original batteries in them! Here's a place where you can get them for only $4/strand:
> 
> http://www.save-on-crafts.com/batteryled.html
> 
> They work good!


Cool. Thanks.


----------

